
Code Tells You How, Comments Tell You Why (2006) - anaclet0
https://blog.codinghorror.com/code-tells-you-how-comments-tell-you-why/
======
anaclet0
I agree that is important to comment "why" you are doing something, but I
highly disagree on "code tells you how". To me "how" is important to read code
faster, skipping between blocks and finding what I was looking for. Code is
meant for machines, comments for humans.

